# Northern Ireland and Stockport



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

We have heard that in NI it is possible to park on some school playing fields from 1st July to 1st September when the schools are on holiday. It sounds too good to be true and probably is but we would appreciate a definitive answer from anyone who can confirm one way or the other.

Meanwhile I have just had a call from Jane who, after many attempts over the last year, still hasn't found any half decent, reasonably priced parking in the Stockport area. She's so desparate this week that J Sainsburys on the A6 in Stockport is beginning look increasingly attractive ! Please, can anyone improve on that?!


----------



## JMS64 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Camping & Caravan Club run a temporary holiday site until the end of July in a school in Portrush and the Motorcaravan Club organise sites most weekends but I have not heard of schools open en masse.

June


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stockport-Parking*

Good afternoon,
What type of parking do you want?
A few hours, all day or overnight?
What vehicle size?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Stockport-Parking*



statenisland said:


> Good afternoon,
> What type of parking do you want?
> A few hours, all day or overnight?
> What vehicle size?


I think Jane's looking for overnight this Fri/Sat/Sunday. 
Somewhere where she can get into easily into Stockport. Ideally on the 192 bus route!
M/H is a 6m long and 3m high. Hook up not necessarily a prob. ---- if she can master starting the generator. I've told her that's what HER right arm is for!


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stockport-parking*

Good evening,
I think Sainsburys have 2 hour limit on carpark.
If you are intending to run a generator, none of the following suggestions will be suitable.
Higher Poynton, approx 100 metres from the Bulls Head is a layby,not in front of houses. In the morning, drive down to Rising Sun at Hazel Grove and leave M/H on small trading estate near 192 bus terminus.
You might want to take your chance staying overnight on the trading estate.
Poynton Pool, at the Stockport end there is a small car park.
Hazel Grove swimming pool on Bramhall Moor Lane has a large car park but 15 minutes walk to 192. Or 5 minutes drive to the above trading estate.
Newby Road Industrial Estate, off Bramhall Moor Lane(opposite Man Diesel)- lorries stop on there. 5 minutes walk to 192
I have to say I have not tried any of the above as I live nearby but if I was in need of somewhere to stop the night I would use any of them. Higher Poynton is the nicest, near the canal.


----------



## BobProperty (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm from Stockport and I wouldn't want to stop overnight on Sainsbury's on the A6 in Hazel Grove. I haven't a motorhome, that's just a personal opinion. There is a caravan site out the far end of Higher Poynton but I don't know if it takes motorhomes or RVs. Search for "Elm Beds Road Higher Poynton" should work. It a bit out of the way for being on the 192 A6 bus route but the location should be quiet and very pleasant. Maybe you could then get to Hazel Grove for the 192/A6 as suggested.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

BobProperty said:


> ......There is a caravan site out the far end of Higher Poynton but I don't know if it takes motorhomes or RVs. Search for "Elm Beds Road Higher Poynton" should work......


Thanks you for that. Unfortunately that is the one that Jane is trying a avoid!
However, our thanks to you for taking the trouble to respond with real local info!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Stockport-parking*



statenisland said:


> Good evening,
> I think Sainsburys have 2 hour limit on carpark.
> If you are intending to run a generator, none of the following suggestions will be suitable..................I live nearby but if I was in need of somewhere to stop the night I would use any of them. Higher Poynton is the nicest, near the canal.


That is a wealth of good local info which I have just emailed to Jane. It just so happens that we know the Hazel Grove swimming pool well 'cos we often take granddaughter there when we are visiting but it never crossed our minds....... !
I will let you know how she gets on
Best regards,


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Stockport-parking*



statenisland said:


> Good evening,
> I think Sainsburys have 2 hour limit ....
> Newby Road Industrial Estate, off Bramhall Moor Lane(opposite Man Diesel)- lorries stop on there. 5 minutes walk to 192...


Sorry, but I've just read that again and I realise I also know the Newby Road Industrial Estate well as I was a regular visitor to Mirrlees (as it was then) for more years than I care to remember!
Best regards,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stockport*

You could stay at Delamere forest and get a Train direct to Stockport!

Otherwise.....

*Buxton Stay at Lime Tree Park - Train into Stockport
*Overnight at Self Storage in Reddish 0161 477 7777 (203 Bus to Stockport)
*Layby on Offerton Road SK7 4 Near to Stockport Golf Club 
*Layby at Jacksons Lane Hazel Grove SK7 A5143 Opposite the School
*You could try the SafeStore On the A6 (Bryants old Mill) 0161 480 2288

There are a few other places, I will have a think.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Stockport*



teemyob said:


> You could stay at Delamere forest and get a Train direct to Stockport..............
> *You could try the SafeStore On the A6 (Bryants old Mill) 0161 480 2288
> 
> There are a few other places, I will have a think.


Thank for even more good local advice.
I think she may have to stay in the area for quite a few days to check them all out! 
Best regards,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not aware of any school playing fields being used for MH parking. It sounds quite unlikely as we in NI are so very, very, conservative, it would be considered rather too traveller and of course the ground is permanently waterlogged. 

But the good news is there are many perfectly splendid places, not usually in big towns or our few cities, where you will be welcome. Tell us where you want to go and I am sure we can give you a few options, Alan.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I am not aware of any school playing fields being used for MH parking. It sounds quite unlikely .......... Tell us where you want to go and I am sure we can give you a few options, Alan.


Thank you very much for that. We'll be back later for more info on this. At the moment its not a top priority. It was something Jane was told by someone in the education sector the other day when she had to go to Belfast and as we certainly want to come across the water fairly soon for some R & R, she was very interested but, like most things that sound too good to be true - it seems it was! 
Best regards,


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all that -especially the Stockport stuff.
Have spoken to Jane, who's requirement changed at the last minute and believe it or not she did actually overnight in Sainsburys car park. :x 
She spoke to the duty manager who said absolutely no problem and asked the night staff to keep an eye!!  
However, she should be better organised next time - or not


----------

